
British woman faces Dubai jail over Facebook 'horse' insult - lifeisstillgood
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-47847740
======
lifeisstillgood
Tl;dr Her husband divorced her, then remarried without telling her. When she
found out she posted two comments on facebook basically saying "you left me
for that horse". Then he died, and she travelled to UAE for the funeral and
was arrested.

There are a _lot_ of implications here. Firstly can the UAE please provide a
list of people who will be arrested if they travel to UAE for "cyber crimes"
and extending down to issues of freedom of speech ...

It's a fascinating time as legal regimes start to shake out the differences in
countries.

~~~
bloak
In what circumstances do you think a government should warn someone that they
will be arrested if they enter the country?

The USA has a habit of arresting people who have somehow managed to break US
law without ever visiting the place and are merely trying to fly somewhere
else via the USA. Should they have been warned beforehand?

A different case involved an Israeli general who flew to London. The British
government warned him that he might be arrested for crimes against humanity
(or whatever) and arranged for him to stay on the aircraft until it departed
again, so the British government in effect helped him evade the British legal
system, some might say, or is that the way things should work? Or should it
depend on the category of suspected crime?

And can I get travel insurance that covers this kind of mishap?

~~~
lifeisstillgood
There are not many crimes that are prosecutable in one country and don't exist
in another, and _can be committed without entering the first country_. This
was not getting drunk in a dry desert state, or potential war crimes, this is
something quite new.

The narrative here seems to be turning to "The FCO ought to be telling people
not to travel to UAE if they have ever posted anything potentially slanderous
in Facebook"

That seems ... unusual advice but you can see the point.

I think in the end there could be services to scan your history for potential
crimes in places you are going to travel to - I can easily see it being "Ten
countries your Facebook history get you ten years in jail - take the test
now!!"

